# Problem



## Lilocsprings (Jun 6, 2017)

I just racked my skeeter pee into my secondary's. They don't fill the carboys to the top. What do you recommend?


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 6, 2017)

You can use marbles if you got them. That looks like it might take quite a few marbles though. Nitrogen if u can get your hands on it. I get it from my welding supply shop, you can get a bottle for $30 but you might have to put a deposit on the tank. One tank would last you a lifetime for winemaking


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2017)

Are they still fermenting? If so you can leave them as is for now. If they are done ferment, top up one carboy and put the other in a smaller carboy.


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 6, 2017)

I am still fermenting. Will my batch ruin if I just left the air gap til it's all said and done?


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lilocsprings said:


> I am still fermenting. Will my batch ruin if I just left the air gap til it's all said and done?



It will be fine if its still fermenting, it will form a co2 layer to protect it from oxygen. after its done fermenting you will need to come up with a plan


----------



## Arne (Jun 6, 2017)

@Julie is spot on. She has been helping folks on here since way before I showed up, and giving great advice. Let them sit, pretty soon they will clear some and you will get a good layer of lees on the bottom. Rack the clear off the lees, fill one of the carboys to the top, airlock it, use to rest to fill a gal. jug or two, 1/2 gal. jugs, or just wine bottles. When they sit and clear, you can use them to top off the main batch. Oh yeah, and if one clears some and looks a bit lonely, you can use it for quality control tasting. Make sure after you pour a glass to give it a small sip, then bet you race to the sugar bowl, give it a shot of sugar, stir it up and get it tasting good to you. Most folks have to have some sweetening on this stuff, it is pretty stout without it. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Depending on your taste buds id be carefull with adding sugar, i split my 6.5 gallon batch in half, half i left dry and half i added 1/2 cup per 3.25 gallons of simple syrup and my wife will have to drink that half or give it away because its way too sweet for me.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you for the compliment, Arne!

Also, when adding sugar to backsweeten, rule of thumb is 1 cup of sugar per gallon of wine will raise sg .018. Once you get the sweetness to where you want it, take a hydrometer reading and record it.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 7, 2017)

Depending on how long you plan to age your pee, you might go with a headspace eliminator. Otherwise, I do what the women in my life tell me to do...


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 8, 2017)

I've got a question for the group here. I have a batch of Apple wine (made from Vintners wine base) that I just finished bottling, all except 1 gallon. I want to add some mulling spice to that gallon to make an Apple pie flavored wine. My questions are as follows:
1. When adding mulling spice, should I add it to the gallon carboy or add it to each bottle? 
2. Whether it ends up in the bottle or in the carboy, how much do I add and for how long?
I don't mind leaving it in either since I bottled the other 5 gallons, but I don't want it too overpowering to the point where it's no longer drinkable

Thanks


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 8, 2017)

Also, another question. Actually looking for suggestions... I have a 3 gallon batch of coffee wine I just finished racking and now is aging in 3, 1 gallon carboys. Any suggestions for what to add during aging? I've had someone suggest apple caramel (eh), Kahlua (mm maybe), or Vodka.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 8, 2017)

sg1strgt said:


> Also, another question. Actually looking for suggestions... I have a 3 gallon batch of coffee wine I just finished racking and now is aging in 3, 1 gallon carboys. Any suggestions for what to add during aging? I've had someone suggest apple caramel (eh), Kahlua (mm maybe), or Vodka.



@sg1strgt It's best to start a new thread with a new topic, it will get much better visibility and doesn't chang the focus of the original poster.


----------



## sg1strgt (Jun 8, 2017)

So I take it no thoughts? OK thank you


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Car boy for apple
Start slow with spice you can always add more.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 9, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Car boy for apple
> Start slow with spice you can always add more.



Yep - mull spice in the bottle will give you inconsistent results. Better to slowly add flavor, taste... repeat until you're home.


----------

